# Plasti Dipped my Stock Wheels



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

Cost about $60 per wheel ...


----------



## jtkv (Jan 12, 2015)

Trail Ryder said:


> Cost about $60 per wheel ...
> 
> Looks great.. but $60 per wheel? You sure about that?
> Thought it was $10/can and a can (or 4 to 5 coats) per wheel?


----------



## Trail Ryder (Jul 18, 2011)

jtkv said:


> Trail Ryder said:
> 
> 
> > Cost about $60 per wheel ...
> ...


----------

